# TT and TT Roadster now subject to availabilty



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Looks like the order books for standard TT Coupe and Roadster are being closed down as the configurator says 'subject to availability'. No such message on the TTS page. This is a shame as I was hoping to get hold of a decent discount on a misano red black edition 1.8 roadster before the facelift! Carwow had one at Tonbridge Audi in the exact spec I want but not sure about the VAT implications for trying to export it here to Guernsey!


----------



## RobinHelsby (Mar 24, 2018)

This is an untimely development, just placed the order for mine, hope I beat whatever deadline there is.

Any facelift will almost certainly cost more than the current model.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Did you get a decent discount?


----------



## RobinHelsby (Mar 24, 2018)

The order form has £6k


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

RobinHelsby said:


> The order form has £6k


Nice, that's what I was hoping for! TTS is worth about the same as the order I was hoping to get so it would have been a free switch in effect! Looks like it probably won't be happening now.


----------



## J400uk (Dec 6, 2009)

The 1.8 Black Edition is being offered very cheaply on lease at the moment, which probably corresponds to them clearing stocks!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Its currently week 18, so they will be pausing for the MY swap over. 
The facelift is likely to be end of the summer as per normal Audi tradition - that said RS plus appeared April from memory..


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Guess the new emissions plays a part in it too.


----------



## tommcg1979 (Mar 1, 2018)

Ordered a TT Roadster in February and it appeared on tracker straight away but for a build date in July! Hopefully this doesn't delay anything further.


----------



## Quizzical (Sep 6, 2015)

I don't recall anyone else on the forum moving from a TTS to a 1.8. Any particular reason? I'm guessing it's the 35 mph speed limit.


----------



## RobinHelsby (Mar 24, 2018)

Black Edition was never on my radar or I'd been driving it by now. There seem to be a huge number of them on the used market within Audi - people offloading?



J400uk said:


> The 1.8 Black Edition is being offered very cheaply on lease at the moment, which probably corresponds to them clearing stocks!


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> Looks like the order books for standard TT Coupe and Roadster are being closed down as the configurator says 'subject to availability'. No such message on the TTS page. This is a shame as I was hoping to get hold of a decent discount on a misano red black edition 1.8 roadster before the facelift! Carwow had one at Tonbridge Audi in the exact spec I want but not sure about the VAT implications for trying to export it here to Guernsey!


Drive the deal are advertising 21.5% discounts off 1.8 black edition models


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

A bunch of VAG engine types are being binned due to the WLTP changes in September. Below is the VW detail that's available so far showing the engines being dropped which includes the 1.8 petrol. Also note that MY19 starts end of July, so this will be shutdown and switchover to WLTP compliant cars and I would imagine any facelift.

_Model year 2019 (MY19) production will start from week 31 (Monday 30 July) instead of week 22 this year.

Some engines (listed below) will be removed from ordering with immediate effect because MY18 production capacity has been reached. As part of our ongoing review to reduce the complexity of our product line-up, these engines will not be returning for MY19.

Golf Hatchback

S 1.4 TSI 125PS six-speed manual five-door - BQ12HX
S 1.4 TSI 125PS seven-speed DSG five-door - BQ12HZ
SE 1.4 TSI 125PS six-speed manual five-door - BQ13HX
SE 1.4 TSI 125PS seven-speed DSG five-door - BQ13HZ
SE Nav 1.4 TSI 125PS six-speed manual five-door - BQ13HX
SE Nav 1.4 TSI 125PS seven-speed DSG five-door - BQ13HZ

Golf Estate

S 1.4 TSI 125PS six-speed manual five-door - BV52HX
S 1.4 TSI 125PS seven-speed DSG five-door - BV52HZ
SE 1.4 TSI 125PS six-speed manual five-door - BV53HX
SE 1.4 TSI 125PS seven-speed DSG five-door - BV53HZ
SE Nav 1.4 TSI 125PS six-speed manual five-door - BV53HX
SE Nav 1.4 TSI 125PS seven-speed DSG five-door - BV53HZ
Alltrack 1.8 TSI 4Motion 180PS six-speed DSG five-door - BV5CZR
Alltrack 2.0 150PS TDI six-speed 4Motion - BV5C6U

Passat Saloon

GT 1.6 TDI 120PS seven-speed DSG four-door - 3G242Z
R-Line 1.8 TSI 180PS seven-speed DSG four-door - 3G23JZ
S 1.6 TDI 120PS seven-speed DSG four-door - 3G222Z
SE Business 1.4 TSI 125PS seven-speed DSG four-door - 3G23BZ
SE Business 1.6 TDI 120PS seven-speed DSG four-door - 3G232Z

Passat Estate

GT 1.6 TDI 120PS seven-speed DSG five-door - 3G542Z
SE Business 1.6 TDI 120PS seven-speed DSG five-door - 3G532Z

Tiguan

SE Nav 1.4 TSI 4Motion 150PS six-speed DSG five-door - AD13NR

Tiguan Allspace

R-Line 2.0 TDI 4Motion 150PS six-speed manual five-door - BW246P
SEL 2.0 TDI 4Motion 150PS six-speed manual five-door - BW246P
SE Nav 2.0 TDI 4Motion 150PS six-speed manual five-door - BW236P_


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Quizzical said:


> I don't recall anyone else on the forum moving from a TTS to a 1.8. Any particular reason? I'm guessing it's the 35 mph speed limit.


Yes, in part. Came from a 1.8 previously and it was more than adequate for my needs. Not looking likely to happen but now very definitely hankering after a Roadster!!


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Alan Sl said:


> 35mphspeedlimit said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like the order books for standard TT Coupe and Roadster are being closed down as the configurator says 'subject to availability'. No such message on the TTS page. This is a shame as I was hoping to get hold of a decent discount on a misano red black edition 1.8 roadster before the facelift! Carwow had one at Tonbridge Audi in the exact spec I want but not sure about the VAT implications for trying to export it here to Guernsey!
> ...


Wow, that would do me!!


----------



## RobinHelsby (Mar 24, 2018)

I have a build week of week 27 for mine, looks likes it will be amongst the last of the non-facelift Mk 3s...


----------



## RobinHelsby (Mar 24, 2018)

So I have a week 27 build for my TT. Looks like I'll get one of the last of the pre-facelift ones then


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

That is the last week of production this (model) year from what I can find. Mine was originally that week but has moved to next Monday. It's a looooong wait.


----------



## markl (May 5, 2018)

Tell me about it, I'm another one waiting for week 27, what's the average time from build to delivery?


----------



## tommcg1979 (Mar 1, 2018)

Mine was ordered in Feb and was saying week 28 build for ages but recently came forward 1 week so also week 27.


----------



## RobinHelsby (Mar 24, 2018)

Looks like mega-overtime in week 27 then :lol:


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

Looks like it!!

Just realised I was a week ahead of myself to, so an extra week to wait. Week 25 my starts :lol:


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

markl said:


> Tell me about it, I'm another one waiting for week 27, what's the average time from build to delivery?


Hate to tell you this, but it could be a month from the (end of) build until you actually get it. Mine was ordered on 27 Feb. I got a message "Your Audi has left Ingolstadt" on 13 May. Then - finally - "arrived in the UK" on 1 June. Still not at dealers yet, expected early next week. All cars manufactured in Europe spend a lot of time at the docks - on both sides of the North Sea. That is, a total wait time of about 4.5 months. Should be worth waiting for though..


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

Woops, make that 3.5 months. It just seems like longer... Lol.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Blade Runner said:


> markl said:
> 
> 
> > Tell me about it, I'm another one waiting for week 27, what's the average time from build to delivery?
> ...


Wait until after Brexit. Will take even longer then with increased customs controls


----------



## markl (May 5, 2018)

Hate to tell you this, but it could be a month from the (end of) build until you actually get it. Mine was ordered on 27 Feb. I got a message "Your Audi has left Ingolstadt" on 13 May. Then - finally - "arrived in the UK" on 1 June. Still not at dealers yet, expected early next week. All cars manufactured in Europe spend a lot of time at the docks - on both sides of the North Sea. That is, a total wait time of about 4.5 months. Should be worth waiting for though..[/quote]

To be honest that's what I had in mind, I think my A1 was about 4 weeks when I got that. Your patience is admirable, hope it turns up soon.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

A family member is picking their Audi up tomorrow (not a TT), it's only three weeks since it was built. There is some variation 3-5 weeks after build. I think a lot depends on whether you drop in lucky for shipping from Europe to the UK.

I'm hoping it's a bit quieter when mine's built but I suspect there will be a mountain of cars to get to dealers before the WLTP deadline :roll:


----------



## RobinHelsby (Mar 24, 2018)

I'd budgeted in my mind 4 weeks so I wont be disappointed :lol:



Blade Runner said:


> markl said:
> 
> 
> > Tell me about it, I'm another one waiting for week 27, what's the average time from build to delivery?
> ...


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

What surprises me is that a lot of folk don't I think realise that if you don't want a long wait, you don't have to. Just ask the dealer to search the inbound unallocated cars for one in the spec you want. When I went to order my current TTS and the dealer offered to do this, finding one in the right colour, spec, etc. That was then diverted to them in Essex (was originally going to Glasgow) ... I was driving my new TTS within 3 weeks of paying the deposit. Second time I have managed to do that without having to compromise on any options or car colour I wanted...


----------



## Ht1469 (Dec 12, 2015)

Mark Pred said:


> What surprises me is that a lot of folk don't I think realise that if you don't want a long wait, you don't have to. Just ask the dealer to search the inbound unallocated cars for one in the spec you want. When I went to order my current TTS and the dealer offered to do this, finding one in the right colour, spec, etc. That was then diverted to them in Essex (was originally going to Glasgow) ... I was driving my new TTS within 3 weeks of paying the deposit. Second time I have managed to do that without having to compromise on any options or car colour I wanted...


Sorry but I totally agree. Second TT and first TT bought from stock cars. No compromise on anything. Also if you hit the dealer at the end of the third or four the quarter the deals available are too good to miss out on. In March to upgrade from a TT to a TTS was £1500 down and £40 more per month. By the time I juggled my payments so that i had effectively one free month from paying a PCP payment my deposit was under £1k. You don't need to wait to get what you want. You just need to find a good dealer who wants to sell as car and can be bothered to find that car you are wanting. Perhaps I have just been lucky.


----------



## tommcg1979 (Mar 1, 2018)

I am in no rush for mine so not too concerned about the wait.


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

Ht1469 said:


> Mark Pred said:
> 
> 
> > What surprises me is that a lot of folk don't I think realise that if you don't want a long wait, you don't have to. Just ask the dealer to search the inbound unallocated cars for one in the spec you want. When I went to order my current TTS and the dealer offered to do this, finding one in the right colour, spec, etc. That was then diverted to them in Essex (was originally going to Glasgow) ... I was driving my new TTS within 3 weeks of paying the deposit. Second time I have managed to do that without having to compromise on any options or car colour I wanted...
> ...


It depends what you want! For the more common combination of options maybe, but not if you want a manual TTS BE in ara blue with alcantara seats, tech pack and reversing camera. Unusual maybe, but just saying. I did ask the dealer about what you suggest but he just shook his head and smiled. "Er, no sir. No way".


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

There were no stock cars with the spec I wanted and funnily enough there weren't when my Wife bought her Audi.

If you like either mega spec or weirdly spec'd cars as most seem to be then yes you can get one from stock. Otherwise it's wait for an order, something I'm happy to do. I'd like to be driving it as soon as I can but it's hardly the end of the world to wait a bit.

I do have a choice of other transport though, if you're dependant on a p/x value or already sold then it might be more difficult.

Oh and I secured a large discount so I'm happy with the price, it's not cost me anymore to factory order :mrgreen:


----------



## RobinHelsby (Mar 24, 2018)

Likewise, no vehicles in the dealer group pipeline that matched my spec - the sales guy did go through them. It seems the vehicles ordered for stock are a fairly basic spec, if you want something different you have to do a specific order.



phazer said:


> There were no stock cars with the spec I wanted and funnily enough there weren't when my Wife bought her Audi.
> 
> If you like either mega spec or weirdly spec'd cars as most seem to be then yes you can get one from stock. Otherwise it's wait for an order, something I'm happy to do. I'd like to be driving it as soon as I can but it's hardly the end of the world to wait a bit.
> 
> ...


----------

